

HN Meetup: Boulder - mattew

It looks like we have enough people in the Boulder area for a meetup. Let's plan to meet Wednesday February 3rd, at 5:00 PM at the Southern Sun. Let me know in the comments if you will be there.
======
MediaSquirrel
I might be at the Open Angel Forum. If that happens, I'll be there. -Matt,
SpeakerText

------
mkanemoto
I will be joining you, driving in from the Denver Tech Center. Michael, Sprint

~~~
mattew
Sounds good. See you there. I have red glasses and a beard.

~~~
mkanemoto
Excellent. I decided to wear a really bright striped shirt to stand out today.

